# ftp en shell



## romac (11 Février 2008)

je programme très légèrement en shell
j'aimerai écrire un script qui me télécharge le dossier toto qui se trouve sur http://tata.com/toto
jé essayé la commande ftp mais j'ai du ma à comprendre l'aide en anglais.

merci


----------



## clampin (21 Février 2008)

Je vous conseille de regarder du coté de wget...via macports.


----------



## Zoidberg (22 Février 2008)

Salut,
En ftp tu peux utiliser un fichier .netrc dans le homedir du user avec lequel tu veux faire ta manip et un script:
fichier ~USER/.netrc (droits 600)

```
machine la_machine_a_attaquer_en_ftp
login le_login_du_ftp
password le_password_qui_va_bien
```
Puis ensuite dans un script tu fais ca:

```
ftp la_machine_a_attaquer_en_ftp << EOF 
bin
prompt off
hash
cd le_repertoire_qui_va_bien
mget fichier
bye 
EOF
```
et voila, ca devrait marcher aux erreurs pres 

edit: je viens de voir que tu souhaites recuperer un repertoire complet, s'il y a des sous repertoires dessous ca risque d'etre un peu complique avec le client ftp par defaut (je crois que certains clients permettent de faire ca).
en fait le client ftp ne va pas te creer d'arborescence en local, si tu as la meme arborescence sur le serveur et sur le client pas de souci, tu pourras recuperer les fichiers, dans le cas contraire il te faudra creer les repertoires en local avant de lancer ton ftp (ou alors comme je disais avant, utiliser un client ftp qui fait ca).


----------



## Captain_X (22 Février 2008)

interarchy fait des synchro impec entre server/local et server/server


----------



## FjRond (23 Février 2008)

Zoidberg a dit:


> edit: je viens de voir que tu souhaites recuperer un repertoire complet, s'il y a des sous repertoires dessous ca risque d'etre un peu complique avec le client ftp par defaut (je crois que certains clients permettent de faire ca).


*ncftp* avec l'option -R (put -R ou get -R) fait cela très bien. Il s'installe avec MacPorts ou Fink.


----------

